# Francis Poulenc's Stabat Mater



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Greetings !

Most of you might aleready know this work from the french composer Francis Poulenc, but I really wanted to share it for the ones who might not know it aleready!

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963) wrote this work as a reaction to the death of is good friend, the painter Christian Bérard (1902 - 1949). Poulenc intended to write him a requiem but when he returned to Rocamadour'S Black Maid's Altar, he turned his choice to the medieval text of the Stabat Mater. The piece was written for Soprano solo, Quire and Orchestra and was premiered on the 13th of June 1951 at the Strasbourg Festival. The Stabat Mater well received across Europe, and it recieved the title of '' Piece of the year'' from the critic's circle in New York.

Instrumentation: Piccolo, 2 Flutes, 2 Oboe, English Horn, 2 Clarinets (in B-Flat), Bass Clarinet, 3 Bassoons, 4 Horns (in F), 3 Trumpets (in C), 3 Trombones, Tuba, Timpanies, 2 Harps, Strings, Soprano Solo, Quire (SATB) divisis

Enjoy


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Poulenc's Stabat Mater is a great piece in its entirety.

There are better versions than the one you posted, this recording doesn't have enough clarity in the bass registers and the descant sopranos at the beginning go out of tune a number of times.

Try the Monteverdi Choir recording from 1950, much more clarity, at a better tempo and no bum notes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of Poulenc's choral works in general so it's good to see a work such as this getting a rare namecheck.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm a fan of Poulenc's choral works in general so it's good to see a work such as this getting a rare namecheck.


Me too. Poulenc had a gift for writing choral music.


----------



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Bix said:


> Poulenc's Stabat Mater is a great piece in its entirety.
> 
> There are better versions than the one you posted, this recording doesn't have enough clarity in the bass registers and the descant sopranos at the beginning go out of tune a number of times.
> 
> Try the Monteverdi Choir recording from 1950, much more clarity, at a better tempo and no bum notes.


I agree with you that this version isn't the best, but sadly, it is the only studio recorded version I have found on Youtube :/ But thanks for the cue ^^

Though, Yes, a great piece it is ! I had the chance to sing it in my conservatory's quire, and it must have been one of the greatest experiences of my life !

And the orchestral accompainment...... Ach! It gets me every time. The way Poulenc treats the instruments and the colors he gives to the orchestra is just indescribable.

Yeah.... I love this piece...... xD

PS: I'm sure I made some mistakes in the previous paragraphs; sorry for that, Im French Canadian ><


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Youtube link:
a complete in concert performance... which I have NOT auditioned... ya takes your chances, then.

Monteverdichor Würzburg, Matthias Beckert (cond.), performance in the Neubaukirche, Würzburg, Germany, 26. 02. 2012

www.youtube.com/watch?v=quemnTLY3fE&oq=Poulenc%20Stabat%20Mater&gs_l=youtube..0.5j0.1502015.1506281.0.1509581.20.18.0.0.0.0.353.3300.0j8j9j1.18.0.eytns%2Cpt%3D-30%2Cn%3D2%2Cui%3Dll.1.0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.DUaH98FHTTI


----------

